# DNR programs for private land ?



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any programs that the dnr offer for private lands? I have heard that they pay for people to do stuff with there land but I have no idea what its called, all new to me. Hope someone can help me out with this. Thanks.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Last I heard there were definitely programs for private land owners. Contact any DNR office and speak to a Wildlife Biologist and ask about private land assistance. FM


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Contact your county's NRCS--should be many different programs available. Depends on the property.

Good luck.


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, just contact the DNR it will provides technical information and assistance.​


----------



## Maxx1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Be careful about what you do with the DNR.
The DNR once offered to stock my pond. The fine print was I had to allow public access to it.


----------



## Doggy770 (Mar 28, 2011)

You have to have a minimum of 20 acres for any DNR programs, any less than that and you do not qualify.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

We had contacted them before about food plot programs and they pretty much laughed. They dont have money. There is a program that if u have ten or more open acreage then they will provide trees to plant. I think they even come plant them. Our forester told us about it when he got our property ready for harvest. Not sure if it was through the DNR though.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a sample of what is available from my NRCS office. Check with yours to see what your district has available. The last program that I was involve with was SIP Stewardship Incentive Program; if it comes back I'll sign up again. 



> *SUMMARY OF AVAILABLE PROGRAMS*
> 
> Wetlands Reserve Program (WRP)
> The Wetlands Reserve Program is a voluntary program offering landowners the opportunity to protect, restore, and enhance wetlands on their property. The USDA Natural Resources Conservation Service (NRCS) provides technical and financial support to help landowners with their wetland restoration efforts. The NRCS goal is to achieve the greatest wetland functions and values, along with optimum wildlife habitat, on every acre enrolled in the program. This program offers landowners an opportunity to establish long-term conservation and wildlife practices and protection.
> ...


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Here's a sample of what is available from my NRCS office. Check with yours to see what your district has available. The last program that I was involve with was SIP Stewardship Incentive Program; if it comes back I'll sign up again.


I am in one if these programs, but they are NOT funded with license fees, which was the OP concern.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.mi.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-58225_67395-324692--,00.html

Try
Mi.gov/dnr/grants


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Just plant your own switchgrass. All their programs are weak unless you like mice.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

bucko12pt said:


> I am in one if these programs, but they are NOT funded with license fees, which was the OP concern.



You do realize that this thread is 3-1/2 years old don't you? NRCS funding usually is funded via farm bill money and sometimes it involves DNR administration.


----------

